
Python Code Quality: Tools and Best Practices - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/python-code-quality/
======
devel0per_1
Wow, great article! It's been only a month I started learning python by myself
so it's really helpful to learn about code standarts. Thanks for sharing!
Can't wait to use those tools on my programs.

